

Show HN: Reviewo – Ebay feedback system for your website - nulluk
https://www.reviewo.com/

======
walterbell
Are you targeting small business (e.g. restaurants) or large retailers?
Restaurants want more control of their customer feedback, but it's not easy
for consumers to visit many different sites. Small businesses need a service
that can be integrated as easily as Disqus, but that provides end-users with
easy search & submission of reviews.

~~~
nulluk
Our initial customers are primarily retailers but we aren't intentionally
limiting ourselves to that market, the platform works across a few different
sectors.

We have a Magento plugin as our first drop in integration so if you are
running a Magento webstore you can just install and configure a plugin and we
will automatically ask all your customers for a review a certain amount of
days after purchasing. We also have a few POS and Point of Delivery
integrations currently in the pipeline but as it stands they are all custom
integration jobs to be branded up as the registered company, maybe this could
be addressed with an iPad app that restaurants could present when customers
are settling the bill?

It's honestly something we haven't looked at yet but if a potential client
wants this to come onboard with us then we are more than happy to put in the
development time to provide the solution

------
chatmasta
I like it, but why aren't you using it on your own site?

~~~
nulluk
Thanks! The quick response is we haven't got around to it yet. We have been
hard at working integrating new features and with only a select few customers
(that we can count on two hands) it wouldn't showcase the platform very well.

------
nulluk
Feedback is really appreciated, also feel free to ask any questions on here or
directly via leon@reviewo.com

